# Help! Fix or convert damaged RAW files =(



## killswitch (May 29, 2013)

Anyone know of any apps that can fix/or atleast convert damaged raw (CR2 format) files? When importing into Lightroom I get a 'Files appear to be unsupported or damaged' prompt. I tried opening them in PS, but no success. I was using a 5D3 and at one point I borrowed a Transcend 32GB card from a friend of mine, as all of my cards ran out of space at the time. The files appear to be of normal size, but I cannot open them.

PS: One of the damaged file did import into Lightroom, and is viewable. Only 15% of the image did not record when it was saving into the card. The damaged part of the image ofcourse did not render).

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## canon_convert (May 29, 2013)

try importing the images using EOS utility from canon...see if that helps.


----------



## hsbn (May 29, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Anyone know of any apps that can fix/or atleast convert damaged raw (CR2 format) files? When importing into Lightroom I get a 'Files appear to be unsupported or damaged' prompt. I tried opening them in PS, but no success. I was using a 5D3 and at one point I borrowed a Transcend 32GB card from a friend of mine, as all of my cards ran out of space at the time. The files appear to be of normal size, but I cannot open them.
> 
> PS: One of the damaged file did import into Lightroom, and is viewable. Only 15% of the image did not record when it was saving into the card. The damaged part of the image ofcourse did not render).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


I have seen this problem being asked in LR forum a lot. Most of them the files are not really corrupted because LR doesn't change the file. You should give LR forum a try: *http://forums.adobe.com/community/lightroom*


----------



## eml58 (May 29, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Anyone know of any apps that can fix/or atleast convert damaged raw (CR2 format) files? When importing into Lightroom I get a 'Files appear to be unsupported or damaged' prompt. I tried opening them in PS, but no success. I was using a 5D3 and at one point I borrowed a Transcend 32GB card from a friend of mine, as all of my cards ran out of space at the time. The files appear to be of normal size, but I cannot open them.
> 
> PS: One of the damaged file did import into Lightroom, and is viewable. Only 15% of the image did not record when it was saving into the card. The damaged part of the image ofcourse did not render).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



I had an issue just recently with Files Corrupted on a Lexar 128GB CF Card, I actually gave up & reformatted In Camera, then tried to save the files via software, worked well, I saved all but 12 of 370 CR2 RAW Images, software is called "Wondershare", there's also similar software from Lexar which I would have preferred but online option didn't allow Paypal.

http://www.lexar.com/products/lexar-image-rescue-4-software

http://www.wondershare.com

The CF/SD Cards will still have the Images on the Card, even an "In Camera" reformat wont delete the Images, but if you have an Image formatted across an area on the Card that's corrupted, then you'll likely not save it. Once you save the Images through software, best to do a "Full Reformat" that works the same as a re format on your computer HD, it'll write o's to the entire surface and should fix the corrupted areas, you then need to go to the trouble of Imaging the entire Card & check when you download if there's any issues still, if there is, throw the Card.


----------



## killswitch (May 29, 2013)

Ok will look into it. Also if it matters, when I was shooting it was taking something like 10-15secs for the camera to write a single image onto the SD card. Also, the SD card was a class 4 memory card.


----------



## killswitch (May 29, 2013)

Hey folks, I came across this site: http://www.cr2repair.com/

Anyone used this software before? Anyone had any success with this app before? Thanks for your input.


----------



## killswitch (May 29, 2013)

Tried opening in Canon's ImageBrowser EX, and in there the preview thumbnails of the corrupted RAW files are just blank, and wont open when clicked on it. What intrigues me is that the file size appear to be normal. I managed to retrieve an embedded jpeg off only one of the corrupted file which can be viewed/opened like any normal file. However, the rest of the corrupted files can't be viewed or opened =(


----------

